# Negative.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

I got my negative today from my first FET.
I had OHSS in July, so my embies were frozen, and only 1 made it half good through the thaw. 
We had a 1 cell with major fragmentation and a 6 cell with minor fragmentation put back, and I tried to stay positive, although I knew the odds were very very low.  
I'm feeling very numb - I was very upset last night and this am, but now I just feel ... empty.
To top off a bad day, its a year today since I m/c after DIUI.  It just feels like someone 'up there' is laughing at me, and I'm never going to be a Mummy.
I have a follow-up appointment on 28th October to discuss where we go from here.
We are considering ICSI or DIUI - I concieved through DIUI before, but we just want to know a few things - like about our poor fertilsation rate, for example.  I followed Zita West's book this time, but DH didnt do anything - he just felt everyone else gets pregnant, so he can drink etc. (Never mind that its his sperm thats the problem)  I have told him this time I want more support from him, like giving up the drink (  nasty cow, arnt I?! ) so we'll see.    
Will let you know how the appt went, and big   to all of you who know how I feel today.

Marie xx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Marie
I really don't know what I can say to make you feel even the slightest bit better.
I am so sorry to heasr that your first FET came out as a negative result.
Life is so unfair sometimes and you really deserved for this to work.
Thinking of you and Mark today.
Please know that I am always here for you.

Chick


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Marie,
so sorry to see your post, am sending you loads of love and lots of hugs,xxx
please look after yourself,
lots of love mmmbop,xx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Marie

Just wanted to add along with the others how sorry I am that it didn't work out for you.  I know how tough it is and I can relate entirely to the "empty" feeling.

Good luck with your follow up appointment.

flipper


----------

